# A Low Budget gaming CPU Under 20K



## Akshay Kalhan (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Guys...need help 
I need to build a new cpu as my current one is old..
i am on a budget of 20000.. and i already have a monitor)
i will be using this pc mainly for gaming on medium resolutions..so here is the list that i think is best acc. to  my budget...suggest me smthn good if u can but remember - my budget      


AMD Athlon II X4 640                                                               - 4.5k            
Asus M4A78LT-M-LE 8GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard                          - 2.5k                   
corsair 2gb RAM                                                                      - 1.2k
Coolermaster Elite 310                                                              - 1.5k
WD Caviar Green 500gb                                                            - 1.8k
FSP 500W                                                                              - 2.1k
Total      
- 13.6k                              

Now all i want is a graphics card...pls suggest me a good graphic card that will run modern games(excluding crysis  ) on high resolutions (1024 and 1650 mostly) with playable framerates...i wanted to  buy 5770 vapor x but smc guy said that they are no longer available :S , and if i buy msi radeon 6850(i knw the price will increase my budget but i will wait until i get more money from my dad  but only if its worth the price &) will it work with the above build??(i mean are u guys sure that mobo will not create any problem for the msi 6850?.. also pls let me know if u have some other card in mind...waiting for ur replies..thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2011)

Akshay Kalhan said:


> Hi Guys...need help
> I need to build a new cpu as my current one is old..
> i am on a budget of 20000.. and i already have a monitor)
> i will be using this pc mainly for gaming on medium resolutions..so here is the list that i think is best acc. to  my budget...suggest me smthn good if u can but remember - my budget
> ...



change the HDD to WDC Blue. Green is power saver HDD. may slow down your PC.

you can wait for HD6850 but than i'll suggest get a better PSU. Corsair VX450W. also in a month, GTX560 coming. that bound to drive the price of HD6850 a bit down. than you can decide what you want to get. 

but for that resolution, HD5770 looks more than enough.


----------



## Akshay Kalhan (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks for ur reply..
but dnt u think fsp is enough for power supplying..m not gonna ask wats the difference between fsp and corsair as i already knw corsair is better..but anyways i will try as i am low on budget...and yeah abt 5770..i wanted vapor x edition but smc guy said that its out of stock will not be available from now on :S ... let me knw if its available in delhi elsewhere..the one that he said is available was msi 5770 flex edition for 8.6k...but i dnt want it as hd 6850 is better and is available for 11k ..i knw tht 5770 is enough for my monitor size and res. but i will be getting a new dell 23' monitor in 6 months so 6850 is a better option and as u said prices will go down..i think its better if i wait for few days..suggest me sm other good card in the meantime...hope other guys reply too... and yeah i really like this site..not like..i love it


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 5, 2011)

if you will buy 23" monitor then save up and go for 6850..FSp is good but you MAY get some issues using it with your GFX card..


----------



## Akshay Kalhan (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm..thnks...do u think corsair 450w is enough for 6850 and rest of the build?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes it can handle your rig with 6850.


----------

